# Modern condos in Lisbon or nearby?



## financeguy (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello everyone. I was in Lisbon a few years ago and remember visiting the area near the Parque das Nacoes, and being surprised by the newer buildings in the area. 
Checking some real estate listings, I can see a lot of the buildings seem to have better amenities, look more sleek, etc. Any other areas with a similar appeal that anyone can come up with?
What Im trying to figure out is where to look for a condo, while trying to get something that has a similar feel to what Im used to here in Toronto, Canada. 

Pretty much anywhere up to 150km from Lisbon.


----------



## financeguy (Jan 2, 2017)

Forgot to mention (and it seems I cannot edit my original post) - target price would be up to $200k euros.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

financeguy said:


> Hello everyone. I was in Lisbon a few years ago and remember visiting the area near the Parque das Nacoes, and being surprised by the newer buildings in the area.
> Checking some real estate listings, I can see a lot of the buildings seem to have better amenities, look more sleek, etc. Any other areas with a similar appeal that anyone can come up with?
> What Im trying to figure out is where to look for a condo, while trying to get something that has a similar feel to what Im used to here in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> Pretty much anywhere up to 150km from Lisbon.



Having been here you will know that, generally, the housing market is nothing like the North American market. There are not vast numbers of online real estate agents pushing glossy pictures of condos and I am sure you can work out why. Here there are estate agents who work at a personal level and cover their local area. Your "Lisbon + 150km" covers most of the southern half of Portugal and some of Spain so you are unlikely to get a comprehensive overview of the property market in such a vast and diverse area. If you select the area you want to live in then spent time there you will find out from the local agents what is available, not everything available is advertised so only by being there (or having someone there) and interaction with people will you discover what may be available. With little chance of an estate agent selling you a property, you are not here actively looking, you will find emails and phone calls to agents easily ignored by them as it'll cost them to provide you with information which you have no intension of paying for. If you are serious then there are a selection of independent property agents who know how it works here and will search for places you specify, you have little chance of competing against them but obviously you would have to pay. There are places like this less then 150Km from Lisbon MASTERPLAN | Quintas de Óbidos Country Club with a lot of modern properties and facilities, but, if you look deeper into it the development is basically stalled because of the financial crisis. Good luck with your search.


----------



## financeguy (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, and you are absolutely right : the 150km is far too vague. I meant to say that I was not trying to be too restricted to certain neighborhoods only, but the number is misrepresenting that.
I talked to another person familiar wit Lisbon and he mentioned a few spots in the Lumiar area :

Telheiras 
Alta de Lisboa 
Avenidas Novas
Quinta das Conchas

So, let's narrow down a bit further, keeping the distance from Lisbon to about 50km, and price to some $150k. Is that realistic?


----------

